
Show HN: EmojiViz- Live Emoji Use in Tweets (best on desktop atm) - nni
http://learnforeverlearn.com/emojiviz/
======
nni
This is a viz put together based on the streaming data available via Matthew
Roth's emojitracker streaming api.

He also has a nice writeup on how he put emojitracker together at
[https://medium.com/@mroth/how-i-kept-building-
emojitracker-c...](https://medium.com/@mroth/how-i-kept-building-
emojitracker-c31378810136)

emojitracker itself is at [http://emojitracker.com/](http://emojitracker.com/)

